# Has UberEats started suggesting tip amounts to customers??



## Brian5225 (Dec 28, 2019)

I ran ubereats for a few months on Saturdays last year. initially I was beyond irritated because the pay was so ungodly low for using my car, and Uber said customers were allowed to give tips. Then I realized that there was basically a secret document I had to authorize to allow tips that wasn't shown to me on my onboarding... Thanks for the transparency Uber😂 My first tip was ridiculous, it was $10 even. Then 4$, then 6$, then 7.50, and so on. I was only given sub-3$ tips on about 5 transactions out of 75 deliveries. Granted, about 30% of people weren't tipping at all. I started delivering again, and I noticed something incredibly peculiar. The last two deliveries I received tips of "$2.22" and "2.38". Does anyone else notice their tips dropping dramatically, and the amounts being unusual amounts? I've never gotten tips before with strange cent amounts before, and with these two only 16 cents apart, it makes me feel like Uber is suggesting tip amounts to customers instead of just telling them to choose how much to tip. If this is the case, it's not worth it anymore to drive for them.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Brian5225 said:


> Then I realized that there was basically a secret document I had to authorize to allow tips that wasn't shown to me on my onboarding...


You had onboarding???



Brian5225 said:


> My first tip was ridiculous, it was $10 even. Then 4$, then 6$, then 7.50, and so on. I was only given sub-3$ tips on about 5 transactions out of 75 deliveries. Granted, about 30% of people weren't tipping at all. I started delivering again, and I noticed something incredibly peculiar. The last two deliveries I received tips of "$2.22" and "2.38". Does anyone else notice their tips dropping dramatically, and the amounts being unusual amounts?


At some point, Uber changed the default tips that are shown in the app. Uber has always (as long as I have been doing this) given the customer default tip amounts to choose from or the ability to enter a custom amount, but they changed the default tip amounts from fixed dollar amounts ($2,$4,$6 for example) to percentages of the order total (7%,12%,18% for example). Since customers are more likely to choose one of the default options than to enter a custom amount, we started getting a lot of tips that are not round numbers with this change. It's good if you are delivering large orders from pricey restaurants. It's bad if you are delivering cheap McDonald's orders.


----------



## Brian5225 (Dec 28, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> You had onboarding???
> 
> No, I didn't have an official oboarding, I was just referring to the process of signing up. I had read that we could accept tips, and that we get 100% of our tips. but when going through the initial documents that they supplied to me to sign up, the document about opting in for tips wasn't supplied. I had to request it after researching.


At some point, Uber changed the default tips that are shown in the app. Uber has always (as long as I have been doing this) given the customer default tip amounts to choose from or the ability to enter a custom amount, but they changed the default tip amounts from fixed dollar amounts ($2,$4,$6 for example) to percentages of the order total (7%,12%,18% for example). Since customers are more likely to choose one of the default options than to enter a custom amount, we started getting a lot of tips that are not round numbers with this change. It's good if you are delivering large orders from pricey restaurants. It's bad if you are delivering cheap McDonald's orders.
[/QUOTE]

That makes sense, thank you for the clarification. The change from full dollar amounts, and lower tips instantly made me scratch my head. Unfortunately I live in a very rural area, so there are only a handful of restaurants where I live unless I am to drive 30 miles to a metropolitan area. So most of my orders are fast food or chain restaurants.

I did have one order today though, where I received a $7.00 tip. That experience put my mind at ease a bit to know customers can choose custom amounts.

Thank you for clarifying everything, you know much more about the customer side of the experience than I ever have.

At some point, Uber changed the default tips that are shown in the app. Uber has always (as long as I have been doing this) given the customer default tip amounts to choose from or the ability to enter a custom amount, but they changed the default tip amounts from fixed dollar amounts ($2,$4,$6 for example) to percentages of the order total (7%,12%,18% for example). Since customers are more likely to choose one of the default options than to enter a custom amount, we started getting a lot of tips that are not round numbers with this change. It's good if you are delivering large orders from pricey restaurants. It's bad if you are delivering cheap McDonald's orders.
[/QUOTE]

That makes sense, thank you for the clarification. The change from full dollar amounts, and lower tips instantly made me scratch my head. Unfortunately I live in a very rural area, so there are only a handful of restaurants where I live unless I am to drive 30 miles to a metropolitan area. So most of my orders are fast food or chain restaurants.

I did have one order today though, where I received a $7.00 tip. That experience put my mind at ease a bit to know customers can choose custom amounts.

Thank you for clarifying everything, you know much more about the customer side of the experience than I ever have.


----------

